# alternative to xanthan gum for baking?



## bubbles

I don't want to pay the $12 for a package since I won't use it often. Can I use anything instead to help the bread bind? I think I read that ground flax would work. Any ideas?


----------



## rainyday

What's your recipe? What are you making?

I've never used xantham gum for bread (or anything else), and I bake a lot, so there's probably _something_ else you could use. If you post the recipe, we might be able to give you some ideas.


----------



## bubbles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainyday* 
What's your recipe? What are you making?

I've never used xantham gum for bread (or anything else), and I bake a lot, so there's probably _something_ else you could use. If you post the recipe, we might be able to give you some ideas.

Cool. Here it is. It is off the back of the Bob's Red Mill GF All Purpose Baking Flour

Banana bread

1/3 c canola oil
2/3 c brown sugar packed
2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 3/4 cups GF flour
1 tsp xantham gum
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 c mashed banana
1/2 c chopped pecans or walnuts
1/2 c raisins

I would also like to try the chocolate cake recipe on the back. It has similar ingredients but uses butter or similar. It also has 1 tsp xantham gum.

Thanks!


----------



## cristeen

The xantham gum is taking the place of the gluten in the recipe. You can use Guar gum, or any of the other gums really. I know that guar gum is usually half the price of xantham at my local stores. Just keep in mind that a little bit goes a long way, so while it may seem expensive, it should last ages.

You might also want to look at the ingredients in "egg replacers" at the HFS, some of them are mostly gum. It may be a cheaper way to get it.

You can try adding another egg instead, but no guarantee that'll work.


----------



## bubbles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
The xantham gum is taking the place of the gluten in the recipe. You can use Guar gum, or any of the other gums really. I know that guar gum is usually half the price of xantham at my local stores. Just keep in mind that a little bit goes a long way, so while it may seem expensive, it should last ages.

You might also want to look at the ingredients in "egg replacers" at the HFS, some of them are mostly gum. It may be a cheaper way to get it.

You can try adding another egg instead, but no guarantee that'll work.

Thanks. I looked at the egg replacer at one store today and it didn't list any gum at all. I couldn't find guar gum. I am guessing it would be in the same place. I need to check the Frontier coop for the xantham gum and maybe get it there (and see if someone in my group will split it too). I see that it will last a really long time but I am not sure how much I will end up using. Just trying to be thrifty and see if I can go a cheaper route. I appreciate the advice!


----------



## bluets

sometimes you can use buckwheat flour in place of the gum.

in the bob's red mill recipe for GF coconut flour buttermilk pancakes (look on their website), i replace the 2 Tbsp of xanthan gum with 2 Tbsp of buckwheat flour and they work though they are a little crumblier than i'd like - haven't quite figured out if it is the buckwheat flour or the simple fact that they are GF.


----------



## bubbles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
sometimes you can use buckwheat flour in place of the gum.

in the bob's red mill recipe for GF coconut flour buttermilk pancakes (look on their website), i replace the 2 Tbsp of xanthan gum with 2 Tbsp of buckwheat flour and they work though they are a little crumblier than i'd like - haven't quite figured out if it is the buckwheat flour or the simple fact that they are GF.

[/I]

I have buckwheat flour so I will try that now and then use the xanthan gum when I get some. I will compare the two.
BTW, that recipe sounds good. I will check it out.


----------



## isabellegf

Pancakes are the only gluten free "baked" good that doesn't require gum (that I can think of). The buckwheat flour isn't going to do any binding for you. You'll get the same result as if you left it out. Xanthum gum works better than guar. A bag will probably last you a year. I bake a lot and it seems mine lasts a very very long time. It seems expensive but you really can't get good gluten free results without it.


----------



## bubbles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *isabellegf* 
Pancakes are the only gluten free "baked" good that doesn't require gum (that I can think of). The buckwheat flour isn't going to do any binding for you. You'll get the same result as if you left it out. Xanthum gum works better than guar. A bag will probably last you a year. I bake a lot and it seems mine lasts a very very long time. It seems expensive but you really can't get good gluten free results without it.

I guess that makes sense now that you say that. I can vary the ingredients a lot more in pancakes and still have relative sucess vs. quick breads, etc. Well I will just wait for my xanthan gum.


----------



## TwinMom

If you're making GF bread, you really do need the xanthan gum. Guar gum is used more for cakes, but it would probably work okay in bread; I've never seen it at a grocery store, but I think you can get it from restaurant supply stores.


----------



## TreeGreen

Check out this website which has a list of substitutes for xantham gum. Using an eggwhite is my fave replacement.
http://gluten.lovetoknow.com/xanthan-gum-substitute

Happy baking!


----------



## cyclamen

I like chia seeds soaked in hot water or ground flaxseed. Google "chia egg" or "flax egg."


----------



## Debi Hamel

I found a 'SuperSeed Loaf" recipe through Yummly, and they've substituted flax seed meal and almond milk as the binders in the bread. Haven't tried it yet, but I'm getting the ingredients today, and will keep you posted.


----------



## SundayCrepes

If you can eat almonds, here's a nice banana bread recipe:

http://www.elanaspantry.com/paleo-banana-bread/

I used macadamia oil instead of shortening.


----------



## Pepperpot

I've found that banana breads baked as muffins with cupcake papers holds them together quite well without the xanthan. They're still delicate but you're avoiding having to slice it which is usually when a bread without xanthan falls apart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demi2817

I think this is a great recipe. I wanna try this one out!


----------

